# Dr Drew said something very interesting...



## Cee Paul

On a talk show this morning Dr Drew Pinsky("Celebrity Rehab")said something I found to be verrry interesting, and he said that out of all the people that he treats for pills - alchohol - and drugs that _WEED_ is the hardest thing to get them off of. And as someone who smoked it on a regular basis for about 10 years I can relate to that statement, because it took me several tries to get off of it and now I have been 100% clean and sober for a little over 16 years and will never go back.


----------



## trey69

That is interesting...I would have guessed heroin or meth!


----------



## Cee Paul

trey69 said:


> That is interesting...I would have guessed heroin or meth!


He's treated thousands of people celebrity and non-celeb so I'm sure he has seen a lot, and for those that doubt what he said try and find a replay of "The View" from this morning which is where I heard him say this while flipping around.


----------



## that_girl

I dunno. I smoked a ton in late HS and all through college. Quit on my last day of school, never had any issues. Never went back.


----------



## Almostrecovered

that_girl said:


> I dunno. I smoked a ton in late HS and all through college. Quit on my last day of school, never had any issues. Never went back.



same here, never heard of someone who used heroin or meth have the same experience


----------



## Sbrown

It's a mindset of "It's just weed" I don't believe there is anything in weed that can cause a physical addiction, so it must be mental


----------



## Almostrecovered

I suppose you can give this credence to those who have an addiction problem with weed, but the majority of people who have used it do not get addicted


----------



## Sbrown

Disclaimer: I smoked a lot in my younger years and boy some days I miss it so bad. LOL


----------



## COGypsy

Almostrecovered said:


> same here, never heard of someone who used heroin or meth have the same experience


I think the difference is that there are medications that can help people with withdrawal and recovery for things like heroin, meth, alcohol, nicotine.... With pot, there isn't any sort of intervention for that like methadone or a patch. For the people who are truly addicted, I would think that would make a big difference in recovery rates.


----------



## Almostrecovered

that's the case for any non physically addictive substance or addiction

(there's no meds for shopping addiction, gambling, sex addiction, etc)


----------



## Cee Paul

Wether it's physical or mental - addiction is addiction; and like I said before alchohol is non-addictive and no big deal to millions of people including myself, but to others it completely ruins their lives and they HAVE to have it.


----------



## Cee Paul

neilbl said:


> I have heard about Dr, Drew Pinksy a lot of times on the news, and on the web, he seem to be so popular on this field of curing those people with some addictions. He is well known to have helped showbiz and non-showbiz people get a life.


You must not be from the states because here in america this guy has gotten almost as popular as Oprah, and he's seen on many different channels at all times of the day.


----------



## ShawnD

trey69 said:


> That is interesting...I would have guessed heroin or meth!


Probably because weed people rarely want to stop. It would be like someone telling me to stop drinking coffee. Why should I stop drinking coffee? Is the caffeine killing me? No? Then leave me the hell alone. Even if you get me to not drink coffee for 5 years, I'm going "relapse" immediately because I don't see what the problem is.

Things like heroin are a bit different because the people addicted to it actually want to stop, but it's hard to stop because it's such a strong physical addiction. 



> (there's no meds for shopping addiction, gambling, sex addiction, etc)


This is simply wrong, and the explanation is simple. Scientists noticed that people on powerful dopamine stimulants like amphetamine or cocaine sometimes have manic episodes where they spend lots of money, gamble lots of money, and have unprotected sex with many different people. If we suspect that dopamine can drive such manic episodes, then would it logically follow that blocking dopamine would prevent manic episodes? As it turns out, that's exactly right. Drugs that block dopamine are called antipsychotics. They make everything less enjoyable and they completely kill your sex drive.


----------



## chillymorn

but what dose dr phil say?


pass the bong. lol tv doctors really.


----------



## ShawnD

chillymorn said:


> but what dose dr phil say?
> 
> 
> pass the bong. lol tv doctors really.


They're just as bad as the real life doctors. 
True story - my gf went to a psychiatrist be tested for ADHD. She describes her problem and starts rambling because ADHD prevents her from arguing effectively.
Doctor: It sounds like you're depressed.
GF: I feel fine. I just can't think properly, I constantly lose/misplace things, I have trouble following conversations, etc
Doctor: That sounds like depression.
:scratchhead:

There we have it. A doctor thinks depression means you have trouble following conversations and communicating effectively. I really hope surgeons are at least a little brighter than GPs and shrinks.


----------

